# Jigmaster - am i doing something wrong?



## whate (May 10, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to conventional reel. I bought a jigmaster with the red aluminum spool from ebay. I tried casting it today and got mixed result. If i tighten the screw on the left plate real tight, i was able to cast 20 meters with out the bird nest. But if i loosen the screw, even just a bit, bird nest 100% of the time. I'm happy with the result when the screw is tighten tight, but one time when i tried to cast, the crew popped out. Did i do something wrong, is that screw supposed to be tighten tightly?

Thanks,
JT.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use a Jigmaster (505 HS) as a backup reel. Either remove some of the line or use a heavier line. I use 20 lb test on mine and do not fill the line to the top of the spool. This cuts down on backlashes.

The screw on the left side should not be tightened down all the way - just enough to slow the spool down a bit. 

You could mag it... 

Sandcrab


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

NO...do not tighten it down!!! There is some thin brass in that bushing, and you can damage it! It should be adjusted so that there is only a slightly noticeable side to side "knock" in the spool when you grab it and move it from one side to the other. You can also damage the spindle for the spool. As far as it falling out...it should not do so, especially when it's tightened down. Sounds like the threads may have been stripped out...in which case, you may need a new sideplate or a new bushing (depending on which is stripped...but it's probably the sideplate).

If you have limited experience with a conventional, then, yes, you are going to get birdsnests when casting until you educate your thumb. My best advice is to load it with a heavy cheap mono (30 or 40 lb. test) and start practicing your casting with it. Once you master it, you can go to 20 or 25 lb. line and start from there. As already stated, you can also mag it, which will bring it under control. Do a search on here for "magging". I know I posted one thread on magging a Jigmaster on here, and I am sure there are others. It's pretty simple.

Also...welcome to the board!!!:beer:


----------



## Double Haul (May 17, 2005)

Let me reenforce the use of your thumb. Loosen the tension, and learn to "feather" the spool as it lets the line out. You're simply making sure the spool travels at the same rate that the line is going out. As the bait gets close to the target, you tighten down on the spool with your thumb. Bird nests are caused when the spool travels faster than the line or continues to spin once the bait has landed. With practice it becomes second nature.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just buy a 525 Mag and call it a day. I havent backlashed any of mine yet....now that I say that, I probably will for the rest of the week.....


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

rsqchief5 said:


> Just buy a 525 Mag and call it a day. I havent backlashed any of mine yet....now that I say that, I probably will for the rest of the week.....


The little 525 Mag will choke on 30 pound mono. The Jigmaster is a solid reel.


----------



## whate (May 10, 2009)

*jigmaster*

Thanks everyone for getting back with great info. My jigmaster eats 30#. I guess I'm gonna change to 40#. Is there anyone lives/fishes in Los Angeles area that i can tag along and learn how to fish. Im new to fishing and so many thing to learn. I like sharking or anything that put up good fights from piers/inshore.

BTW, what surf rod would you recommend for jigmaster (I'm going to mag it). I don't have much $$ for the rod so price/performance ratio is very important. 

I appreciate any input.

JT.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

whate said:


> Thanks everyone for getting back with great info. My jigmaster eats 30#. I guess I'm gonna change to 40#. Is there anyone lives/fishes in Los Angeles area that i can tag along and learn how to fish. Im new to fishing and so many thing to learn. I like sharking or anything that put up good fights from piers/inshore.
> 
> BTW, what surf rod would you recommend for jigmaster (I'm going to mag it). I don't have much $$ for the rod so price/performance ratio is very important.
> 
> ...


I live in Tacoma. I wish I was closer cause I could have you dialed in quickly.

I throw 40lb mono on my Penn Baja Special and my Penn 980 mag.
Plus the thicker mono is gonna help slow that reel down a little.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yup...and on a limited budget, get an "Ugly Stik" for a rod! Cheap and tough!!! Practice...practice...practice!!! Nothing beats it!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

just cast the reel. but dont let go of the spool flange.
.. so wind up. cast, release the thumb . then immediately feather the spool the entire cast until it hits the water.

this way your thumb learns fast.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to promote another site check this site out it's geared for your areahttp://www.scsurffishing.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Also, I forgot to ask you, what size lead are you casting. You are casting with 40lb line, use 4 onces, you can even throw 5 as long as you dont go all out. 
If you cast too light a sinker, you will backlash on every cast.


----------



## whate (May 10, 2009)

*jigmaster*



Al Kai said:


> Also, I forgot to ask you, what size lead are you casting. You are casting with 40lb line, use 4 onces, you can even throw 5 as long as you dont go all out.
> If you cast too light a sinker, you will backlash on every cast.


I use a tennis ball for practicing. Is that too light?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Whate, put a 4 or 5 ounce lead sinker on it. Start out slow, at first just try to lob it till you get the feel of it.
You gotta cast alot and learn how to lightly touch the spool as your line feeds out we call it feathering the spool.

I would not start out casting a ball. Start with a sinker. The ball has the right weight, its just the size of it that will cut down your casting distance. Plus the ball can be effected by the wind and cut your distance as well.


----------



## whate (May 10, 2009)

Thanks ever for the tips and suggestions. I'm glad i found this forum. Have a great day!!


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

I have never casted a jigmaster but I learned to cast conventional on a squidder. First when casting dont ever actually touch the middle of the spool after you let go to cast. Feathering the spool is done by only touching the edge of the spool that sticks out. I had to have that explained to me after nearly burning my thumb off a few times and it can damage your line. Next always arrange your shock leader knot off to the side of the spool because when you cast if it catches your thumb it will plow a ditch right through your thumb. It hurts to fish all day with a ditch through your thumb you know sand, salt, swelling, pain. Next use heavier test line like 20 or 25#. No less than 20. Even if it seems too heavy for what you are fishing for it will help you control your spool by not running out so fast and it is easier to pick a birdnest out of heavier stiffer line. Also start with a stiffer type of monofiliment. Those reels go totally freespool so you dont have to sling them really hard, especially at first. Also timing on your cast is everything because it will help with overuns and casting distance but on those reels you will always have to use your thumb because they spin so fast. Hopefully this will help and if you can throw that reel, a true grassroots conventional, then you can throw anything. I throw my #9s with no problem. Adjust the endcaps so you have a little knock back and forth with the spool. Just a thought but that is a whole lot of reel and I bet you might enjoy a squidder to continue learning on and it is still more than I have ever needed on the beach.


----------



## whate (May 10, 2009)

Thanks scsurfcaster. I'm enlighted.!!


----------

